# Collet help needed



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

Whilst in Australia my brother kindly bought me an el cheapo chinese unbranded router. The specs are good and it runs well and came with over $100 of bits al for $75 !!
This is my dilema now. It came with a 1/2 inch collet, a 1/4 collet and an 8 mm collet. 
Very handy as I have a lot of 8mm bits as they are standard here in europe, and I was happy to be able to use the larger 1/2 bits that can be found quite cheaply on ebay.
I have since found a company in Holland that sells 12mm bits at reasonable prices and am now trying to find a 12mm collet for this router.

Here's a pic of the 8mm collet. Has anyone got collets like this for their router ? As mine is unbranded, I need to find a brand that uses these collets.
The upper diameter is 18mm and the lower 15mm if that helps.


----------



## Titus A Duxass (Jan 6, 2010)

Don't know about collets but Trend do a 1/2" to 12mm sleeve - I have one and it works well.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Crawford Collets probably do them but you'd need to see your bank manager first !

Those aren't like any of mine.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Is there a chance of finding a 1/2 inch to a MM sleeve that will work? It is just a thought. Then the question must be asked, How well dose the Colet work? Some of them to not work as well. because of the finish,


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

Titus A Duxass said:


> Don't know about collets but Trend do a 1/2" to 12mm sleeve - I have one and it works well.


Hmm, looked on their site and that one is not listed. Must be awfully like tin foil with only a 0.35 mm wall thickness.

Where did you get yours and how long ago ?


----------



## Titus A Duxass (Jan 6, 2010)

It appears that Trend no longer do them.
Sautershop still do them - 

– www.sautershop.de

It'll cost you 10 yoyos though + postage.

I've just had to buy another because I threw the last one out in some rubbish!
Doh!


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hi Gavin! Here is a place that You may want to check out. You did not give a name, but I looked any. Give it a try!wood router bit products - Buy cheap wood router bit form wood router bit wholesalers from china

This one may be better, :http://www.chinasuppliers.globalsources.com/china-suppliers/Routers.htm


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

dutchman 46 said:


> This one may be better, :Routers China Manufacturers


I was intrigued by one of the listings 
Router
12mm Router with Input Power of 1,600W, Drill/Hammer Function and 230V Voltage

Must be for hardwoods ! VBG !

Cheers

Peter


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

It's a bit different that I am used to!


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Love the speeds on this one ! We have lift off!

China Router. Shenzhen Trading Company


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

I think someone got a bit confused with that listing because it also says it spins in reverse also !


----------



## stuartwatson (Jun 13, 2011)

an adaptor as last guy said will work but
have a similar to yours and is an own make brand from b and q uk 
they will supply by post 
maybe bout 10 euro 
good luck 
stuart 
england


----------



## Paddy37 (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi Gav, that looks like a Triton copy. Even the fence looks the same. Have you tried their website?

Good Luck


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

istracpsboss said:


> Love the speeds on this one ! We have lift off!
> 
> China Router. Shenzhen Trading Company


Wow! China obviously leads the world in bearing technology!


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

istracpsboss said:


> Love the speeds on this one ! We have lift off!
> 
> China Router. Shenzhen Trading Company


Turbine maybe:dance3:


----------

